# e65 / e66 Angel Eye Upgrade: 4500k, Plug and Play Installation



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share pics of a new product that we installed on our Project e66, and I think will satisfy a major wish for e65/e66 owners.

As many know there are no Daytime Demon Eyes for our cars, as the headlight would need to be opened to replace the rings, also many consider the 8000k DDE to be less than tasteful on a premium luxury car. With that, the OEM dim yellow just looks dull, so there needs to be happy medium reached.

This Halo Upgrade system is called the ANGELiBRIGHT conversion. The color is 4500k which matches the OEM HID's

Its a replacement bulb for the OEM halo and includes fiberoptic lighting and a small powered ballast to increase light output while drawing less power and running cooler than the conventional bulb. The best part is *THIS MODIFICATION DOES NOT REQUIRE ANY CUTTING OF WIRES, ITS 100% PLUG AND PLAY! *

The installation is much easier on the drivers side as there is more room, and takes about 10 minutes, the passenger side is a little trickier and may take 20 minutes (the radiator support and airbox make it tighter). I personally installed this mod today and did not remove the front bumper.

We are going to be running a introductory Group Buy on these Halo's soon so stay tuned. In the meantime here are a couple quickie pics that I snapped today. The lights look like OEM bright white, not super blue 10000k blind you in the daytime. IMO they are perfect for the luxury cars, as they don't scream for attention, more of a subtle enhancement.

-Derrick


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice! Have 'em for 750s? I just got a bright white one fo the M and I love it.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

pwned said:


> Nice! Have 'em for 750s? I just got a bright white one fo the M and I love it.


Yes, they are availible for all e65 / 66 / 63 / 60 / 39 / X5 models with OEM Halo's


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

*three questions*

1) how hard is it to revert back to original setup?
2) is the change only to the inside lamps (outer ones are not touched, right?)
3) can you post installation instructions so we can see what is involved?


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> 1) how hard is it to revert back to original setup?
> 2) is the change only to the inside lamps (outer ones are not touched, right?)
> 3) can you post installation instructions so we can see what is involved?


1. As easy as unplugging the new harness and plugging the old one back in (about 8 minutes)

2. The only change is the bulb, the headlight housing is not modified in any way shape or form.

3. yes sure


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> 1. As easy as unplugging the new harness and plugging the old one back in (about 8 minutes)
> 
> 2. The only change is the bulb, the headlight housing is not modified in any way shape or form.
> 
> 3. yes sure


ok, i'd be interested.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> ok, i'd be interested.


yeah just give me until tomorrow


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I was thinking about doing it for a while now. But I never asked the following question:
Do people use the angel eyes just before sunset, when it is getting dark, so it looks cool (totally understand that)? Or can the angel eyes be a replacement for the regular headlights and be used at night (I am thinking they don't produce enough directional light for that)?


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> 3) can you post installation instructions so we can see what is involved?


*
INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS

(These are specifically for the e65 / 66, the e39 / e63 / X5 are even simpler than this)

Remove plastic cover on drivers side (2 platic tabs)

Use Phillips screwdriver to loosen 4 headlight screws

Slide headlight forward 2inches (No need to remove the light)

Twist off black cover on headlight (its in between the headlight and highbeam)

Unclip wiring plug

Twist old Halo lighting unit out

Twist iBRIGHT Halo lighting unit in

Reconnect plug (same plug type as OEM unit)
Slide headlight back, tighten screws, replace drivers side plastic cover, close hood

Here are a couple pics of the unit:

















*


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

WOOHOO!! I never thought to loosen the headlight and move it forward to get clearance access to the angel eye bulb socket. As soon as I saw that peice of metal that connects the radiator support to the frame, thus completely covering access to the angel eye bulb socket, I was dismayed. 

I assume you need to mark where the headlight sits before you loosen it up and pull it forward so you can get it back to the exact same spot it was in before? I guess those with adaptive headlights dont have to worry about that but 02 e65 only has auto adjustment in the vertical direction (and I have my doubts that the auto-align even works that well)

How much cheaper will the group buy make the units. Right now they are $350 from the website. You should go over to the 6 series forum and ask those guys too, many of them complain about the dimness of their angel eyes as well.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> WOOHOO!! I never thought to loosen the headlight and move it forward to get clearance access to the angel eye bulb socket. As soon as I saw that peice of metal that connects the radiator support to the frame, thus completely covering access to the angel eye bulb socket, I was dismayed.
> 
> I assume you need to mark where the headlight sits before you loosen it up and pull it forward so you can get it back to the exact same spot it was in before? I guess those with adaptive headlights dont have to worry about that but 02 e65 only has auto adjustment in the vertical direction (and I have my doubts that the auto-align even works that well)
> 
> How much cheaper will the group buy make the units. Right now they are $350 from the website. You should go over to the 6 series forum and ask those guys too, many of them complain about the dimness of their angel eyes as well.


Yeah, that piece of metal pissed me off, and since this is the first e65 with the ANGELiBRIGHTs I just had to figure it out. As far as the light goes, I didnt mark anything, I just put it back in place and secured it as it was. I drove the car and aim is still dead on and also NO ERROR MESSAGES (I hate dummy lights)

We are shooting for a GB price of 299+shipping with a minimum of 15-20 sets.


----------



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> *
> INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> (These are specifically for the e65 / 66, the e39 / e63 / X5 are even simpler than this)
> ...


What about the passenger side. How do you get around the air box and radiator support. What was done special on that side because i just looked at mine and it appears to be a B**** to get to. No wonder they say for parking and standing lights go to your BMW Service Center in the manual.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

rahrah215 said:


> What about the passenger side. How do you get around the air box and radiator support. What was done special on that side because i just looked at mine and it appears to be a B**** to get to. No wonder they say for parking and standing lights go to your BMW Service Center in the manual.


The passenger side is a little tougher and you just do the same thing (slide light forward), and reach the rear of bulb socket.


----------

